# 409.40 acres Ware County



## Rackbuster (Aug 7, 2017)

Posting this for my lessor. Lease is $11 per acre and insurance is provided.           
---------- Forwarded message ----------
michaellee@mchsi.com>


409.40 acres of timberland in the Waycross Area near the Manor Community.  Features various ages of pine and hardwood timber.  Has good, bold Creek running through and along property.  Several interior roads for easy access.  New survey plat on the property.  Excellent deer, turkey and hog hunting.  For more information contact Owner: Michael


----------



## Rackbuster (Aug 7, 2017)

Call or email Michael for more info and pictures. Couldnt get pictures to download


----------

